# Trane XR12 outdoor fan not working Contactor question



## countryx42 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a Trane split unit model XR12. 5 years old. The outdoor fan is not running when calling for air. The capacitor looks fine, but the contactor appears to be "burnt" just behind the button that pulls in when calling for air. The button pulls in when thermostat calls for air and there's a slight humming noise, but no fan. Sound like needs a new contactor? Thanks


----------



## Cork-Guy (Sep 3, 2010)

Could you please post a picture if possible.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 3, 2010)

Some signs of burntness is normal wear.  Only a voltmeter will tell you if you are not getting power thru the contactor.
Does the fan spin freely by hand?
If not, then the fan motor and/or motor bearing may be bad.  If this is the case, you might be able to nurse some oil into the shaft bearing in an attempt to buy some time.


----------



## countryx42 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Replaced the contactor and it fired right back up. Less than 10.00! :beer:


----------

